# Does size matter... rfs file



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

i been editing around with my factoryfs.rfs and have it down to 195mb, i had to put a 100mb dummy file in it to get it to work, some times that dont even work, is it a size issue? any who, where do i put su & busybox in it...? thanks... > issue > my problem.tar


----------

